# NBA Finals Game 4: Heat @ Spurs (6/13 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, June 13, 2013 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## UD40

*Re: NBA Finals Game 4: Heat @ Spurs (6/13)*

Burn the boats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh




----------



## Drizzy

Win. Please.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctordrizzay

Ethan J. Skolnick @EthanJSkolnick

LeBron smiles about Danny Green's comment: "I'll be better. I'll be much better tomorrow night. I played like s--"


Legacy game. Prepare your anuses.


----------



## spencert15

LeBron has to be better. Outside of his 9 point run at the end of the third, he had 6 points. fortunately for him and the heat, it's just one game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What did Danny Green say?


----------



## Rather Unique

> LeBron is not just us stopping him. He's kind of stopped himself out there. - Danny Green


^ this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I guess that's sort of compliment?


----------



## Wade County

Well...we need full MBP to win this game. And this is a must win.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I expect Lebron attacking right from the start.

Thing is Pop is such a chess player...he knows Lebron will too...and figure out something.

Its going to be sheer will tomorrow


----------



## Jace

No doubt he's great enough to do what you're trying to stop him from doing and still succeed. What scares me is I thought he'd have that game in G3. Maybe a bad game in a loss this time will bring it out of him.



Wade2Bosh said:


> I guess that's sort of compliment?


That's how I took it. And LeBron's response didn't come across as "Well I'll show him" to me. Reporters/fans grasping at straws here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They're also boys. Its definitely one of those "only he can stop himself" because he's that good quotes that could be turned in whatever way the reader chooses.


----------



## 77AJ

Good luck to you and your team. Should be a great game.


----------



## Jace

Do you have a superstition you're riding? You're posting the same thing in every game thread, and you're not fooling anyone into believing in your sincerity. Not trying to come off testy, just couldn't help but call it out.


----------



## Dee-Zy

I want the Heat to play like the Heat. So far, we haven't and if we don't, we don't deserve to win it all.

I have been waiting for these games since January. I don't want an anti-climatic end!!!


----------



## James Worthy

Danny Green's comment about Lebron stopping himself might be like some Jedi Mind trick...lol. Anyone think the Spurs might be baiting Bron? Especially if they know he's going to come out in shoot mode? Basically using his aggressiveness against him to win this series?...:kanyeshrug:


----------



## Jace

No. I think they designed a defense to keep him out of the paint, and the way he approached solving it has led to success for SA.

We do these things because we're bored, but trying to apply some sort of cryptic psycho-manipulation to Green's very simple words is just silly. As a guy who watched LeBron play in practice with the Cavs, I'm sure he was just as mystified as the rest of us at how he struggled so badly, making many odd decisions, hence his "I think he mostly stopped himself" response. They're not trying to bait him into anything new. What they've been doing has been working fine.


----------



## Ben

Jace said:


> No. I think they designed a defense to keep him out of the paint, and the way he approached solving it has led to success for SA.
> 
> We do these things because we're bored, but trying to apply some sort of cryptic psycho-manipulation to Green's very simple words is just silly. As a guy who watched LeBron play in practice with the Cavs, I'm sure he was just as mystified as the rest of us at how he struggled so badly, making many odd decisions, hence his "I think he mostly stopped himself" response. They're not trying to bait him into anything new. What they've been doing has been working fine.


But...but...that's far too simple! There's no story in someone meaning exactly what they say!


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jace

And of course, Green new beforehand that quote would be delivered to LeBron at his media availability. Those Spurs are so cunning.


----------



## Jace

*Mike Miller potential Game 4 starter*




> SAN ANTONIO -- Looking to jump-start a sluggish offense, Miami Heat coach Erik Spolestra is considering changing his starting lineup for Game 4 of the NBA Finals and inserting the hot-shooting Mike Miller, sources said Thursday.
> 
> Miller is 10-of-11 shooting on 3-pointers in the Finals thus far and is shooting 50 percent from behind the arc in the postseason. He started 17 games in the regular season, mostly as a fill-in for Dwyane Wade when he was battling injuries, and the Heat were 13-4 in those games.
> 
> Miller started Game 4 of the Heat's series against the Milwaukee Bucks, a game the Heat won by 11 points.
> 
> If Spoelstra decides to make the change with Miami trailing the San Antonio Spurs 2-1 in the best-of-seven Finals, Miller would likely replace Udonis Haslem in the starting lineup to give the Heat more shooters in an attempt to spread the floor. The Spurs have been successful in packing the paint over the series' first three games and it has cramped the driving space for LeBron James and Wade.
> 
> That lineup started together twice in the regular season and averaged 107 points in wins over the Chicago Bulls and Boston Celtics. It has played 22 minutes together in the playoffs, outscoring the opposition by nine points in that time.
> 
> In that configuration, James could end up starting the game as the Heat's defensive center and also spend extended time guarding Tim Duncan. Haslem has been good defensively on Duncan in the series but has struggled offensively.
> 
> No matter how the Heat start out, one of their priorities going into
> Game 4 is expected to be deploying more shooting lineups. That could mean reduced playing time for backup point guard Norris Cole and more for Shane Battier, who recently has been out of the rotation.


Yeah, right.

I've been talking about this lineup since the summer though. Wouldn't mind it, though there could be defensive issues. I do think the starting lineup needs more space, though.




> @*tomhaberstroh*  9m Heat's new starting lineup with Miller in place of Haslem: +30 in 77 minutes (+19.2 every 48 mins) this season.


I will say this: The Mavs 2011 win was partially sparked by Carlisle putting Barea in the starting lineup. Many, including me, criticized Spo for going with Bibby-Chalmers too long, and only switching to Chalmers-House when it was too late.


----------



## Jace

> @*CoupNBA*  2m As far as two-man lineups go, LeBron's best partner in the playoffs has been Mike Miller -- Net of +18.9 per 100 possessions in 112 minutes.
> 
> 
> And the Heat's best two-man grouping with over 50 minutes played in the playoffs is Chalmers-Miller at +31.9/100 possessions in 61 minutes.


OK.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Adding Mike to the starting Line up is exactly what I want to see.

But Spo is taking out the wrong player.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Jace said:


> *Mike Miller potential Game 4 starter*
> 
> 
> Yeah, right.
> 
> I've been talking about this lineup since the summer though. Wouldn't mind it, though there could be defensive issues. I do think the starting lineup needs more space, though.
> 
> 
> I will say this: The Mavs 2011 win was partially sparked by Carlisle putting Barea in the starting lineup. Many, including me, criticized Spo for going with Bibby-Chalmers too long, and only switching to Chalmers-House when it was too late.


Good! I've been screaming from the rooftops that our starters are really bad against the Spurs, especially with Lebron/Wade completely unable to make a midrange shot.


----------



## UD40

I'm a fan.

This just puts us at a great risk of Duncan torching us early. Wasn't UD normally on Timmy? Does Lebron take him? Does Bosh try and cover him?

But I'm happy Spo made this choice; he took WAY too long giving him the proper PT in the Indy series given how bad Battier was then.


----------



## UD40

Never mind, Winhorst reporting Lebron will be on Splitter, and get some reps guarding Duncan.


----------



## Jace

This isn't confirmed yet. Would be weird of the Heat to leak this if they're actually doing it. Subterfuge?



> @*CoupNBA*  1m Interestingly, Dwyane Wade's best playoff partner, with at least 30 minutes together, has also been Mike Miller (+13.5/100 in 40 minutes).


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lol at Mike Miller 10/11 from three this series.

I hope we don't waste that.


----------



## Jace

Finally finishing the Sportsman of the Year article after putting the last couple pages aside for months, came across this paragraph that feels pertinent:



> James is a natural leader, but it is one area in which he can still grow. He provides support and encouragement, but the greats push lesser teammates to higher places, without ever losing faith in them when they fall short. "If you want to be the Boat, you have to continue to win, and to do that you have to bring other players with you," Riley says. "He's a leader vocally and by example, but I see his frustration when we lose to good competition. Sometimes the players who helped win a championship one year aren't the same the next year. He has to make sure those guys are in it mentally all the time. He has to be the leader they trust and whatever he says goes."​




Take them with you MBP.
​


----------



## Dee-Zy

I read a great article on Grantland yesterday that pretty much says that the Heat is worst defensively when playing Miller on the floor. Heat are best when Battier is on but Battier's shot has been so shit, I don't see that happening.

We are in quite a pickle. Go O or D...

Can't really blame him either, he hasn't played any steady minutes all season long.


----------



## Jace

Umm...



> @*CoupNBA*  1h He hasn't been perfect, but Miller also consistently competes on defense. Only Haslem has a better DefRtg than Miller (96.9) in playoffs.


What period of time does Grantland's data span?

Mike gives us good D, particularly rotation-wise.


----------



## -33-

Jace said:


> Umm...
> 
> What period of time does Grantland's data span?
> 
> Mike gives us good D, particularly rotation-wise.


Wait...Mike Miller is good on rotations?!?!?! What game have you watched? He's a step slow. He gets destroyed on P&R. He competes his ass off and hustles, I'll never take that away from him. But he's a liability on D. He is a capable rebounder and doesn't get much credit for that, but we're not starting Miller for any sort of improved defense.


----------



## Rather Unique

I have to agree w Shaq deez here. Gary Neal got off mainly on MM late close outs or just bad D early on.. He does compete tho. Specially on the boards and in the passing lanes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

You could probably hide Mike a little easier on D if you start him. Leonard and Green arent gonna beat you off the dribble like Manu and Neal can.

I wonder who Lebron would guard if Mike did start?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Hope it's a good game...No blowout either way.


----------



## Jace

I missed most of the last game, but in the past I've found him to be good at walling off the paint on rotations and drawing charges (or threatening to), maybe not so much closing out to the perimeter. I still think overall he's a much better defender than Ray or JJ. Not sure Mike is any less of a liability than Dwyane defensively at this point.

Just remembered when Mike led the league in TS% after going 6-6 his first game back from hernia surgery in a 30-pt blowout against the Spurs.


----------



## UD40

Like I said in the other game thread, but when I post in the game thread on a consistent basis throughout the game, we get smoked. Tonight, I'm staying away.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade County

Mike Miller should have been playing all year really. He looked good when we sat Wade late in the year especially, so i'm glad Spo has finally seen the light.

Hopefully it sparks us. We need Lebron to be Lebron and more from either Wade or Bosh to have a chance though. We werent designed to be able to withhold subpar games from 2 of the Big 3, let alone all 3.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jace said:


> Umm...
> 
> What period of time does Grantland's data span?
> 
> Mike gives us good D, particularly rotation-wise.


It was just based on Game 3:

http://www.grantland.com/blog/the-t...e-the-spurs-rain-on-the-cool-ineffective-heat

And the eye ball test confirms this. Heat are a step back defensively with him on the floor. I'm surprised at the weird stat that he is second to UD on D...


----------



## Jace

I'm sure he'd be better all around right now had he been playing steadily throughout the postseason.


----------



## Jace

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  6m Spoelstra: "I guess everyone knows something that I don't know."
> 
> @*EthanJSkolnick*  6m
> Spoelstra: "Wild rumors, and my phone has been texting off the hook."
> 
> @*EthanJSkolnick*  7m
> Spoelstra says he will turn in his lineup card in 45 minutes: "I don't know why everyone is asking me that today."


Being a bit coy?


----------



## Wade County

Possibly. Or Spo will pull a fast one and insert Battier to Bane up my life.


----------



## Jace

:spo:


----------



## Drizzy

Nervous as ever.


----------



## Jace

Watching G3's first half for the first time before I erase it. Jesus, Mike. Just getting erased by screens for Neal.


----------



## Jace

> @*EthanJSkolnick*  12m Regardless of what Spoelstra said pregame, I fully expect Miller to start.


,,


----------



## Jace

Miller starts. Nice scoop Windhorst.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo and Riles must be pissed that it leaked so early.


----------



## UD40

Alright boys, I'm staying away till halftime.

Let's Go Heat!


----------



## Jace

We need to weed out the mole who leaked this.:gunner:


----------



## UD40

Smush Parker finally gets his revenge!


----------



## Jace

The funny thing about people trying to make the claim LeBron is starting at C is no one can agree who SA's C is.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Quickest two turnovers and quickest sub ever.


----------



## Jace

Neal subbed in right away. Oh Pop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Green just doest miss when he's open


----------



## Jace

Green wide open.


----------



## Jace

Horrible rim protection by Bosh there.


----------



## Jace

Tough 3 by Neal.


----------



## Jace

Nice J Wade. Spot up and balanced.


----------



## Jace

Bad J Wade. Early in offense. Off the dribble.


----------



## UD40

Ok, breaking my self imposed ban, I need to vent:

WE SUCK!!!


----------



## UD40

I guess the saying goes, "If it's broke, don't fix it!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Take Mario out. Parker is going around him like he isnt even there.


----------



## Jace

Their last two 3s were pretty well-contested.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I mean if they're not going to miss then ok


----------



## Jace

I knew we'd need to out-shoot the Spurs to win this series, but our big guns just aren't performing.


----------



## Jace

Nice play for the LBJ2DW.


----------



## Jace

Everything going down for them.

Awful take Bosh. Wonder if he's ever coming back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They are just hitting extremely difficult shots to begin this game.

What the hell was that, Bosh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

nice strong drive by Wade


----------



## Jace

Great move Wade. That kind of play is where the verticality law comes into play.

Real easy look LeBron missed out of the post. Need him locked in.

EDIT: Actually upon rewind Duncan came over to contest it really well.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh throwing up some weak ass shit right now


----------



## UD40

Need to exploit this lineup they have in.


----------



## Wade County

Why do they not miss from 3?


----------



## Jace

LeBron's getting beat off the dribble a lot. That time was one of the less egregious though.

Good shot Bosh.


----------



## Wade County

Knew it'd be Neal who kills us


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Impressed with Wade's D early on.


----------



## Wade County

There you go CB


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I think Bosh sometimes forgets he's one of the quickest bigs in the league. He could do what he just did so much more.


----------



## Wade County

Hoped for a better LBJ early


----------



## Jace

Full court :manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade is killing it on D.


----------



## Wade County

There you go LBJ!


----------



## Jace

Again MBP. Keep it up.


----------



## Wade County

MBP again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice, Ray.


----------



## PoetLaureate

oh boy Shattier out there..


----------



## Jace

Great shot off glass Ray. Nice ball movement,


----------



## PoetLaureate

Pullup with confidence, nice


----------



## Wade County

Nice ball movement there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!

This is more like it


----------



## Jace

Nice, easy, in-rhythm, mid-range pull-up for LBJ. That's a lot better than the out of rhythm, ball-holding ones out of the post.

And another.


----------



## Wade County

LeJ baby


----------



## Wade County

**** yes Lebron


----------



## Wade County

God dammit Udonis


----------



## Jace

Shane FTs!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron out to get that extra breather between quarters.


----------



## Jace

FTs on a BS 50-50 ball foul call.


----------



## Jace

Way to go :dwade:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice bounce back in that first quarter. Lebron getting the ball in better attacking position and playing real aggressive as a result.


----------



## Wade County

Wade that was sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

29-26 after 1

What a quarter by Wade and Lebron. Their best quarter together since who knows when.

Struggled early keeping Parker out the paint, and although he still got around Cole a couple of times, he made him work which is all you can ask for.


----------



## Wade County

Wade and Bron have that pep in their step. Lets hope it stays.

Roleplayers need to hit their shots now.


----------



## Jace

Birdman squeezed out?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade on D again.


----------



## Wade County

Wade2UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade. Wow.


----------



## Wade County

WEAK block call


----------



## Jace

Nice Wade J.


----------



## Wade County

DWade looking GOOD!


----------



## Jace

Cole come on.


----------



## Wade County

Bah, Matt Bonner teardrop?


----------



## Jace

Ray kinda bailed out. Had Cole wide open in one of his favorite spots in the right corner.


----------



## Wade County

Nice take Ray


----------



## Jace

Another tough foul on Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Buying some nice rest for Lebron right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh

And as I type that, Lebron back in.


----------



## Wade County

Cole getting hosed a bit here


----------



## PoetLaureate

Two Wade shots in and out, he's looking good so far


----------



## Jace

Alright Wade. You hit your J quota. Attack. And, hey, LeBron's back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade on D again. My goodness. Cant remember the last time he's dominated on D like this.

What a feed to Lebron too.


----------



## Wade County

In n Out Js by Wade


----------



## Wade County

Wade2James


----------



## Jace

Nice hustle and focus, and there's still room for improvement. Please don't let up.


----------



## Jace

Wow, didn't realize we've only taken 2 threes. Made none.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Step on their ****ing throats, especially Danny Green. I know that son of a bitch (and Gary Neal) is primed for about 4 or 5 threes.


----------



## Jace

Nice contest at the rim for the foul for Duncan.


----------



## Jace

Did Wade bang his knee there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

aw shit, hopefully Wade isnt slowed by whatever it is he has


----------



## Jace

I think it was his quad.


----------



## Jace

Horrible D there.


----------



## Jace

There you go Bosh. Mas por favor.

And the defensive play! :bosh1:


----------



## Jace

Wow, horrible flop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade back in and with the great rebound and put back


----------



## Wade County

Wow flop...


----------



## Jace

:dwade:


----------



## Jace

What are these ticky tack fouls they're getting? That one was lighter than Miller's earlier jersey pull.


----------



## Jace

Bad offense there. Breakdown and no movement or pick set for LeBron. Obvious result.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Flop for flop


----------



## Jace

Makeup flop call.


----------



## Jace

Makeup ticky tack. Or maybe not so much actually.


----------



## Jace

LeBron and Wade each 6-9 with 4 rebounds, 2 assists, and a block.


----------



## Wade County

LeJs still look a bit shaky for mine


----------



## Jace

Think Bosh actually tripped there.


----------



## UD40

And here we go again...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario is Tony's bitch tonight. Just cannot stay close to him at all.


----------



## Jace

Garbage. We shouldn't settle for Js without at least trying to probe.


----------



## Wade County

Well that sucked


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario is Tony's bitch tonight. Just cannot stay close to him at all.


Cole's had his issues too, but I'd much rather him on him.


----------



## Wade County

Gotta close well with a lead here. This is a must win guys. Can't go down 3-1 with game 5 in San An. We'll be ****ed.


----------



## Wade County

Really weird that Bird has been taken out of the rotation.


----------



## Jace

Looks like Cole's coming back in.

Yeah, I don't love Bird being out. I guess it's a necessity since UD's played Duncan well and we need everyone else to be shooters off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Cole's had his issues too, but I'd much rather him on him.


Yeah, I mentioned that earlier, but Cole at least makes him work. With Mario, its just been a green light down the lane.


----------



## Jace

Too far out Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron loves spinning baseline in the post.


----------



## Jace

Let them back way too easy.

Nice post move LBJ.


----------



## Wade County

Way too easy for Duncan


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice J by Ray


----------



## Jace

Shuttles.


----------



## Jace

Cole vs. Parker jump ball.


----------



## Wade County

Rayj


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Jace

Wade all over the place in a good way. Love when he's making plays for teammates.

Oof. Rough call.


----------



## Wade County

CB!


----------



## Wade County

WTF?


----------



## Wade County

AWFUL call


----------



## UD40

I'm about done with Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They just dont miss open 3's


----------



## Jace

Of course. We haven't hit a 3 all game and Diaw hits one.

Bad shot Wade.


----------



## Wade County

Cole trying to do to much


----------



## Jace

Bosh you ass that was wide open.

Way to crumble after a great surge in this first half.


----------



## Wade County

Thrown away the lead.


----------



## Jace

Ray is outplaying Bosh taking way more difficult shots. Bosh is losing his clutch label.


----------



## UD40

And of course we give them all of the momentum going into half.

Pathetic.


----------



## Jace

****ing idiots man. Killed all the ****ing momentum.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice, give up the whole lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just an awful end to the half. Gave them all the momentum again for the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace

Only positive is we survived their 10-up lead.


----------



## Wade County

We ****ed that up bad


----------



## UD40

He's a FREAKING IDIOT!


----------



## Jace

Bosh you MORON.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh, you dumbass.

49-49 at the half

Played great for all of 3 minutes. Gave them all the momentum at the half once again.


----------



## Jace

So pitiful.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh you ****ing idiot


----------



## UD40

Bosh has no business touching the ball. He should be option number 4 when Ray is out there.


----------



## Wade County

Why didnt he just lay it up!?


----------



## Wade County

I dont get it. I really dont.


----------



## Jace

Bosh has had nothing but great looks, save for that horrible flip shot he threw up, and he's 3-8. Extended struggles at the worst time.


----------



## UD40

Trying to be a super hero.


----------



## Jace

Wow, in that comeback they caught us in REB/AST (18/11) and surpassed our FG%. The gaps were pretty large before their run.


----------



## Wade County

Biggest 2nd half of the year. Sink or swim.


----------



## Wade County

We ahvent hit 1 three pointer yet tonight. What is this?


----------



## Jace

Diaw starts.


----------



## Jace

Butterfinger Bosh.


----------



## UD40

This isn't looking good.


----------



## Jace

LeWade miss easy layups back to back.


----------



## UD40

A 2 point deficit feels like 20+ with this team.


----------



## Jace

There it is Bosh.


----------



## Jace

:dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and1

Good to see him not settle there


----------



## UD40

Four on Wade.

Well isn't that fandamntastic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, clean block. 4 fouls on Wade now.


----------



## Jace

Tough fourth foul. Horrible call.


----------



## Jace

Another missed 3.


----------



## Jace

Dangerous pass Rio2Wade, but good result.


----------



## Jace

:bosh1: blocks!


----------



## UD40

He still sucks.


----------



## Jace

LB J

This 2nd half feels like an extended OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice J by Lebron.


----------



## Jace

Wade and LeBron finally on the cusp of cracking 20 with 19 each, but we need to play better D. 49% shooting for SA.

Numbers are pretty even across the board. They have twice as many turnovers with 10, but their 4 3s to our 0 is keeping them closer.


----------



## UD40

Stressed out right now...and I've remained pretty calm this postseason.

Do or die right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How long do you go with Wade here with those 4 fouls?


----------



## Jace

Of course.


----------



## Wade County

****ing Danny green


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

FINALLY he does something good


----------



## Jace

First 3. A Thrio!


----------



## Wade County

Miller2Ray...!?!


----------



## UD40

Don't let up!


----------



## Wade County

Finally a thrio


----------



## Wade County

MBP!


----------



## Jace

Dios mio with these fouls. After we get the initial stop, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

There you go, Bosh


----------



## Jace

Nice putback Bosh.


----------



## UD40

Hey Bosh, if you're going to foul him...THEN FOUL HIM! Sissy.


----------



## Jace

Stupid foul.


----------



## Wade County

God dammit


----------



## Jace

Actually that looked like "verticality."


----------



## Wade County

Everytime we look OK, they come back.


----------



## UD40

But it wasn't Roy Hibbert, so it's a foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate

yay bosh get in there


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 333


----------



## PoetLaureate

MARIOOOOOOOO


----------



## UD40

Ok fellas, DON'T LET UP!!!


----------



## Jace

Thrio!


----------



## UD40

M
B
P


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not the time to settle, Lebron.


----------



## Jace

Awful decision on the 3 there LeBron. Results in another foul obviously.

That is infinitely frustrating to me. Made no sense.


----------



## Jace

When did the sleeve come back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Foul after foul after foul


----------



## Jace

Our 19th foul with two minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Jace

Scared me with that FT Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

A 3 over Wade. Had to expect it was coming.


----------



## UD40

MV3!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and1

String drive


----------



## Jace

Just a stupid 3 hit by Neal.

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County

FOH Neal. I knew he'd be the new Barea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

They dont miss open 3's


----------



## Wade County

WTF with these shooters!


----------



## Jace

Can't collapse off Green. We don't seem to get it.


----------



## Wade County

UD I have no idea why you sagged into the paint on that Green 3...


----------



## Jace

:manbearpig:


----------



## UD40

12 minutes left.

12 grueling minutes.


----------



## Wade County

LBJ rebound and putback


----------



## Jace

That's big Parker missed there. They get the ball to start the fourth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade and Lebron carrying us right now. As they should

81-76 after 3

Closed that quarter out nicely after they hit 2 big 3's. 

Now have to play the best 4th quarter of the season.


----------



## Wade County

Great D by Cole.

Wooo boy. This is gonna be a stressful 12 minutes of ball.


----------



## Wade County

So weird that Miller has gone from red hot to invisible.

Wade and Lebron doing all the heavy lifting. We need to start strong in the 4th.


----------



## Jace

Need Championship D for 12 minutes.


----------



## UD40

Green clanks the 3.

Foreshadowing?


----------



## Jace

Not even a minute goes by before the first foul.


----------



## UD40

JESUS!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ray 333


----------



## Wade County

Dafuq Ray?


----------



## Jace

Thray!


----------



## UD40

Really, Neal, really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Neal. How much bullshit will he hit?


----------



## Jace

No way man. This is ridic.


----------



## UD40

Ah yes, time for stupid fouls.

Miami Heat basketball at its finest.


----------



## PoetLaureate

this is such bullshit lol


----------



## Jace

:nonono:


----------



## Wade County

You gotta be shitting me


----------



## Jace

21 fouls to 14 for SA.


----------



## Wade County

FUUU


----------



## Wade County

Wade J!


----------



## Jace

Quick breather for LeBron.


----------



## Jace

Bad one there though Wade.


----------



## UD40

Travel? Oh, cool...


----------



## Jace

Bad TO Ray.


----------



## Jace

22-14 PFs. 'Bout to go up double-digits on 'em.


----------



## Wade County

Ray bad pass. Travel by Splitter?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade still trying to hit back to back J's. Still not working. 

Hoping this score stays the same and we can buy a couple of more minutes for Lebron.


----------



## Wade County

That was either a travel or an offensive. Blocking? FOH


----------



## Jace

The two lines are keeping them in this, really. Need to push through it.


----------



## UD40

Parker is back in the locker room.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade again.


----------



## Jace

Splitter on fire on that line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WADE!!


----------



## UD40

WADEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Jace

KEEP IT UP!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## Wade County

[email protected][email protected]!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

Wade!


----------



## UD40

MV33333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade on fire


----------



## Jace

Dammit. They take the foul to get Diaw in, closing in our lead.


----------



## PoetLaureate

DWYANE ****ING WADE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade2Bosh!


----------



## Jace

2006 Finals Wade trying to poke out. Flashing signs.


----------



## Wade County

MV3!!!


----------



## Jace

Good foul.


----------



## Wade County

Wazde2CB!!!


----------



## Jace

30 from Wade. Who woulda thought?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County

Dont like that theyre in the bonys already


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHRIS BOSH


----------



## Jace

:bosh1:!


----------



## UD40

LET'S GOOOOO!!!!!

:dwade:


----------



## Wade County

CB!


----------



## PoetLaureate

This is the real Heat, finally all three of those guys are playing well


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gotta be over a 10 minute break in real time for Lebron. And we were able to increase the lead. Huge.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> Dont like that theyre in the bonys already


Expect a long final 6 minutes.


----------



## Wade County

D3 got that look!!!


----------



## Wade County

Got to continue the score board pressure and be aggressive. No ticky tack fouls though.


----------



## PoetLaureate

30 ****ing points for Wade, I can't believe I'm seeing this. Close them out!


----------



## UD40

Looking like Flash is in the building!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Just got home to see WADE RIP IT UP!

The big three all having a solid game??


----------



## Jace

Six steals for Wade. Vintage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Sick pass by Wade

Bosh to the line


----------



## UD40

5:43...that's all we need right now.


----------



## doctordrizzay

What the **** happened to Wade? why does he look like 2006 out there???


----------



## PoetLaureate

20-10 for Bosh, beast ****ing mode


----------



## Jace

Got lucky there after Wade kinda forced the J. Good to see him makeup with the good play to Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Six steals for Wade. Vintage.


His best defensive game since the 6 steal home game against the Pacers int he regular season, where he also held Paul George to 2-12 shooting.


----------



## Wade County

nice find Wade 2 Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade again!


----------



## UD40

DWYANE TYRONE WADE JR!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Big 20-10 for CB


----------



## Jace

THIS MAW****A


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!

big 3 cooking right now


----------



## UD40

KEEP IT GOING!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

Wade serpentine to the hole!


----------



## Jace

:lebron:


----------



## doctordrizzay

Looks like our best Big 3 game of the year


----------



## Wade County

LeJ!


----------



## UD40

Boots to asses.


----------



## Jace

Solid 4:17 guys. Let's do it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice hustle CB!


----------



## Wade County

GREAT D!


----------



## Jace

MIAMI HEAT HUSTLE


----------



## UD40

This team is so bi-polar it isn't even funny.

This is the same team from 20 minutes ago?!


----------



## PoetLaureate

I never doubted Bosh for a second, so happy he was able to redeem himself tonight


----------



## Wade County

CB diving!


----------



## Jace

Four minutes from one of the better Road Warriors performances in Heat history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Best big 3 game since?

Wade 32 on 14-23

Bosh 20 on 8-14

Lebron 26 on 12-21


----------



## Jace

Wade back in after the quick Miller Minute.

WARIO


----------



## Wade County

Rio you're a disgrace


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> *Best big 3 game since?*
> 
> Wade 32 on 14-23
> 
> Bosh 20 on 8-14
> 
> Lebron 26 on 12-21


Had to be some point during the streak, when Wade was cooking.


----------



## Wade County

No fouls. Gotta get gametime ticking.


----------



## Jace

26 and 10 for LeBron. 20 and 11 for Bosh.


----------



## UD40

32/6/4/6 for Wade.

'06 status.


----------



## Jace

Bosh randomly has these explosive rebounding games. Makes the 2 rebounders that much more confounding.

LeJ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron hits 30


----------



## Wade County

LeJ baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh

OK, Spo. Take them out.


----------



## Wade County

Ooooh LeJ!


----------



## Jace

LeJ again.

True JVG, Ray was big too. Gotta bring it again in G5.


----------



## UD40

MBP 33333333


----------



## Jace

LeBron just sorta slapped at Bonner for the aggressive over the back that went uncalled. First almost-beef of the series.

LeBron HAD to pass Wade. (kidding)


----------



## Wade County

Le333333


----------



## UD40

They beat us in Miami, sure...but we beat them in San Antonio...by 16.

HUGE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat win 109-93

Great win!

Guaranteed to come back to Miami now.

Wade, Lebron and Bosh finally looked like the old big 3. And Ray was big as well.

All the pressure switches to the Spurs for game 5.


----------



## Wade County

Series tied!


----------



## Wade County

Man if we steal game 5 that'd be huuuuuge


----------



## Jace

Hopefully LeWade remain in this rhythm. If we can win G5 we almost have a stranglehold.


----------



## UD40




----------



## Wade County

85pts by the Big 3!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Lebron with a bunch of **** you jump shots


----------



## Wade County

Almost brought a tear to my eye seeing DWade play like that. Vintage stuff.


----------



## UD40

Anyone else have this in mind watching Wade tonight?


----------



## doctordrizzay

UD40 said:


>


Lol, it wasn't just Wade.

It should say score 30 in a playoff game.


----------



## Jace

Wow. Had 15 more FGAs and shot 9% better.

We need to win two in a row at some point. Let's not wait til the last minute. Need to approach G5 like our backs are still against the wall. Big confidence win IMO though.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Id say pressure on Spurs now. But we really need to win next game.


----------



## UD40

Huge game.

Wow.

This feels great.

LETS GO HEAT!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"We havent seen him play like that in two years"

Really, Bill Simmons?


----------



## Jace

Haven't won two games in a row since G5 vs. CHI/G1 vs. IND.


----------



## Wade County

What a fantastic second half. THAT is Heat basketball boys, feels like we haven't seen it since the Bucks series ended.


----------



## UD40

Anyone else feeling a little like this after the last 48 hours?


----------



## UD40

Feels like a BRAND NEW DAY!


----------



## Jace

Wilbon pissed at the Spurs and Pop. Letting us know Neal/Green's 6-9 from 3 was "enough" from them, though. Thanks, analyst.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wade2Bosh said:


> "We havent seen him play like that in two years"
> 
> Really, Bill Simmons?


Lol Bill Simmons talks out of his ass, you always see TNT correcting him.


----------



## Jace

Oh, and after everyone declared Manu back last game, Wilbon is loudly proclaiming he's "DONE."


----------



## UD40

That's the media for you.


----------



## UD40

They have declared about three different "legacy games" for Lebron in the past 2 weeks that were supposed to ruin his legacy...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Wilbon pissed at the Spurs and Pop. Letting us know Neal/Green's 6-9 from 3 was "enough" from them, though. Thanks, analyst.


I'm watching NBA TV. Barkley, Rick Fox and Steve Smith are the analysts. At least Barkley can make you laugh when he says stupid stuff.


----------



## Jace

Not sure the Miller sub-in worked, directly, but the adjustment it caused to the rotation appeared beneficial, I guess. Sucks Bird might not be able to play in this series anymore, though.


----------



## doctordrizzay

What are the stats so far for each Big 3? In series.


----------



## Jace

No Heat player had more than one turnover...except 










*FOUR*



Wade2Bosh said:


> I'm watching NBA TV. Barkley, Rick Fox and Steven A Smith are the analysts. At least Barkley can make you laugh when he says stupid stuff.


Had it DVR-ing already so I figured I'd watch ESPN and get some kicks. Magic is so fickle. Jalen is alright. The other two...


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

Terrible to hear about that deck collapse at the SoFla bar. Twenty-four injured. Three critical. Hope everyone pulls through.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Ok, so we played great and that was such an awesome game and so great to see Heat play like Heat.

Lebron and Wade were much more aggressive going to the hoop and that changed a lot for our offense. On D, we swarmed the guys near the basket. It was amazing to see that.

My question is, on a more analytical level, since playoffs is all about adjustments. What were the adjustments that Spo made that lead to this?

So Birdman didn't play, I was surprised and Miller got more playing time. How did that make Lebron and Wade play the way they did? Because they stretch the floor more? I'm really curious to get the granular dissection analysis here.

Why is it that Bron and Wade were more aggressive in this game and weren't before? It doesn't feel like the answer is as simple as turning on a switch and they get more aggressive....?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> Dwyane Wade's nine attempts in the restricted area were his most since the last game of the regular season against Orlando.


This should be taped in his locker before game 5. Keep attacking.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Chalk it up as another epic season-saving win on the road for this team. Game 4 at Indiana, game 6 at Boston, game 4 at San Antonio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still shocked we held Tony Parker scoreless in the 2nd half. He was just destroying us in that 1st half.


----------



## Jace

People are blaming Tiago Splitter for this loss? He played 13:40.


----------



## Jace

Deezy, it did seem Miller's presence was allowing a little more space for our drivers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> People are blaming Tiago Splitter for this loss? He played 13:40.


Yeah, no way.

Speaking of though, always thought it was crazy when people would say that since Indiana's bigs gave Miami so much trouble, so would Duncan and Splitter. Splitter is nowhere near the player and defender as those two.


----------



## Wade County

Despite Mike being essentially a decoy, I like the sub. He didn't do much tonight, but I think it stretched them out and helped out spacing.

If Green and Neal ever cool off...my god, some of those treys Neal hit tonight were excrutiating. I knew he'd annoy the crap out of me before the series even started. So much Barea about the guy, just less annoying but same assey play.

We've done a pretty good job with Duncan, Parker and Manu. Big 3 need to play strong like this. Happy to see some LeJ's fall and Lebron's overall demeanor was quite aggressive. I still think his line flattered him a bit, he was great, but still something is a little off with him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron wearing camouflage again. Seems like he's worn camo a lot this post season.


----------



## PoetLaureate

The Miller sub gave room for Lebron and Wade to work, it was a really big deal. With Haslem in there the Spurs relentlessly packed the paint and backed off those two daring them to shoot the jumper which made them really uncomfortable. You need two three point shooters at all times out there.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I really feel like we have to win game 5. But its nice to know spurs have to beat us at home.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Tim Duncan also said after the game that it forced them to have to play small, which took away the offensive rebounding that was big for them in game 3.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Just want to see if Wade and Bosh sustain this kind of play...or was it just a one time deal.

I think Lebron is gonna be okay now.


----------



## Dee-Zy

It's true that with Miller In, They can't play Splitter.
Pop adjusted quite quickly with Diaw who did punish us a little.

I'm just having a hard time believing that just the Miller sub in the starting 5 makes us such a different team.

Great news though. I'm impatient to game 5 and see what adjustments will happen. We need to win 2 games in a row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Rachel Nichols ‏@Rachel__Nichols 1m
> Wade at the podium: "First, I want to share our concerns for all injured tonight at Shuckers restaurant"


Here's the story for those that missed it

http://www.miamiherald.com/2013/06/13/3450248/breaking-deck-collapses-at-shuckers.html


----------



## Jace

Love when Ira asks questions as if he's trying to help coach the team. He's a weird sort of homer.


----------



## Drizzy

Agreed with drizzay...would still feel nervous heading back to MIA down 3-2.

Then again, I'm almost always nervous about the Heat.


----------



## Jace

Remember prior to it starting, an analyst saying each game in this series would come down to the better 3-point performance. I guess we stole one, then? 

Bosh was 5-6 in the 2nd half. Thank me for questioning his clutch status at the half.

Yeah I agree regardless of the circumstances you don't want to be facing elimination. For that reason I think we still need to at least approach G5 as a must-win. Would be hard to get 3 in a row, so gotta believe we'd probably have to win in 7.


----------



## Wade County

Bosh was actually very, very good despite the :bosh2: moment at the end of the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Heat havent won back to back games in 3 weeks. That's more than enough motivation, even though none should be required in an NBA Finals.


----------



## Drizzy

Wonder if there's a way Bird can still get some minutes. We didn't need it tonight but we all love what he brings.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I think Lebron is going to have his best game on sunday of the playoffs. His jumper was money at the end.


----------



## Drizzy

Another great sign, besides Wade, was that we pulled out a win despite not hitting a single 3 for a CRAZY amount of time....while Green and Neal were still ridiculously hot.

I lost it when Neal pulled up from a few feet behind the 3PT line with a hand in his face and made it look routine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Metta World Peace ‏@MettaWorldPeace 3h
> Wade stands for We Are defending Something


----------



## Wade County

We'll see. I hope that this game wasn't an abberation, but Wade did hit an awful lot of J's he has been bricking lately.

Whatever happens, it's coming back to South Beach. If we lose the 'chip at home we didnt deserve it.


----------



## Wade County

LOL Metta. Such a tripper.

Wade was unbelievable tonight. As active defensively as I can remember. God I wish he played like that all the time, rather than disinterestedly trailing 3pt shooters and gambling.


----------



## Drizzy

We seem to get a lot of our steals the same way.

TP comes off the screen...big man shows like he's going to double...TP hits the open big man...guard sneaks up from the blind side and swipes it loose.

Reminds of of the famous MJ steal off Karl Malone...I saw Wade do that quite a few times tonight on Splitter/Duncan.


----------



## Ben

Wade2Bosh said:


>


He also tweeted that Shane stands for Sipping Henny And Nailing Everything :laugh:

Great win. As much as I've hated Wade the last few weeks, 2 more games like that and the fire will be relit between us. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Jace

:laugh:

Leave it to Woj to write a scathing piece on Wade after that game. Only halfway through, but he's basically saying Wade's pretty much faked the injury and he could've been playing this way all postseason but just hasn't felt like giving the effort. Unreal.


----------



## Smithian

Heat win! Let's party!


----------



## Jace

Don't think it was mentioned here: For the first time Wade used heat pads to keep his knee warm while on the bench.

Cool .gif of Bosh's halftime dunk:


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bosh couldn't catch a break last night. Finally get an aggressive dunk, half time.

Gets a long 2 the other side, basket doesn't count. Foul off the ball.

hahaha

I didn't think he had a 20/10 game though. That's the crazy part. I felt he played well but would of been happy with just a 10/10 or 12/10 game. He quietly had a huge night.


----------



## UD40

Colin Cowheard just made a great point concerning Splitter. He's arguably the least talented of both starting 5's and if you keep him in, he could present a weakness like last night, but if you take him out, then you're turning the game into small ball which plays right into the advantage of the Heat.


----------



## Jace

I don't know. Pop has a lot of interchangeable parts. Wouldn't put it past him to find a small-ball unit that's effective.


----------



## doctordrizzay

I just hope Game 5 is one of the best games ever.


----------



## Jace

:cosby:

I hope it's one of _the Heat's_ best games ever...


----------



## Jace




----------



## Drizzy

Just rewatched Game 4 (the "fast version" using the DVR).

Still a little stunned at how TP had 0 in the second half.
Do you guys think Manu is just plain done, or that he's due for a better performance at some point?


----------



## Jace

He can play better. He's not "done."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh fined $5k for flopping.


----------



## Drizzy

Figured that Bosh fine was coming. Got us a big call on that play.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dee-Zy

Bosh's flop was embarrassing for a Heat fan but I'm upset that Neal didn't get the flop fine.


----------



## doctordrizzay

doctordrizzay said:


> I just hope Game 5 is one of the best games ever.





Jace said:


> :cosby:
> 
> I hope it's one of _the Heat's_ best games ever...


What was the point of the Cosby face?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Because your post makes it sound like you just want to see a great game in general, and not just a great game from the Heat, which I think is what you meant anyway.


----------



## Jace

Precisely. I assumed you meant the good thing, but you worded it in a misleading way. Just having fun.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yeah well I meant Heat game.

Im really excited to watch Wade again...haven't said that in over a year.


----------

